# sub/amp question



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

im new to all this audio stuff, and i need some help.

ok first off, i have a jvc head unit, and 2 kentwood 4-way 6x9's. i want more bass, so i was lookin to get a 15" sub. what size amp would i need for this?

thanks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

bump said:


> *i was lookin to get a 15" sub. what size amp would i need for this?
> 
> thanks *


wow, uh...that REALLY depends on what you get

I mean there are so many ways to go, first answer a few things for us, what is your budget for the sub and amp, what are you looking for? (SQ, SPL) Do you want a small or large enclosure. Does it have to be light, or is heavy fine.

First you have to pick out a sub, after and only after that can you pick an amp to power it. You get the amp depending on the sub you get, not the other way around.


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

the only reason i said 15" is because i might get one used.

allright, well it has to fit behind the seatof my truck (single cab) so small enclosure.

i dont have a shitload of money, or a job, but i will soon have a little spending money. so cheap is better.

i want mostly sound quality, not necicarily loud though.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it will be hard to get a nice 15" that will fit behind the seat of a single cab pickup. The first thing you should do is measure how much room you have behind your seat. Then look at the mounting depth of different subs (or that one you were looking at used), add about an inch and a half to it for the wood thickness and the part of the sub that sticks out past the box, and see if you can even find any that will fit. It might be better to go with a 12 or even 2 10's, but it all depends on how much you are willing to spend and how much room you have.


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

yea i think im just gonna get one 10. will i need to buy an amp or will my head unit have enough power?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you will definately need an amp, without a doubt

even the crappiest 10's take 100+ rms easily, headunits put out about 27 rms


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

bump said:


> *im new to all this audio stuff, and i need some help.
> 
> ok first off, i have a jvc head unit, and 2 kentwood 4-way 6x9's. i want more bass, so i was lookin to get a 15" sub. what size amp would i need for this?
> 
> thanks *


Take all your speakers and add each of their power values together..
Then buy an amp that can supply that much power or lesser!
But remember...the more less the less power!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: sub/amp question*



UNISH25 said:


> *
> But remember...the more less the less power! *


whoa, is it just me or does this make no sense at all?


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: sub/amp question*



sr20dem0n said:


> *whoa, is it just me or does this make no sense at all? *


 no, its not just you.


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

with just my 6x9s it sounds good, but i want more bass, so i was going to get a "mono subwoofer amp" as crutchfiels puts it.

can i put 6x9s in the doors of my hardbody? would there be enough space between the door internals and the magnet?


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

anybody know about the 6x9s in the doors? 

oh and i forgot that my friend has my bazooka tube. im just gonna use that


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it depends on the 6x9s and it depends on your doors

check on www.crutchfield.com
put in your car and see if it says they'll fit
it all depends on the mounting depth of the speakers and the space you have in the door, however if you don't have enough space you can always make some mdf adaptors for pretty cheap to give yourself more room. You might not even have 6x9's in the door, chances are they're 6.5"....but it should say on crutchfield


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

there are no speakers in the door.

the manual crutchfiels sent me when i bought the head unit says that it cane with 6 1/2 speakers in there. and if not, it has the pattern drawn to show where to cut it out. so i figured if i could cut that hole out, i could cut a hole out for 6x9s.

i was wondering if anyone has this in their truck


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: sub/amp question*



sr20dem0n said:


> *whoa, is it just me or does this make no sense at all? *


haha..I sat there for a sec. dumbfounded scratching my head too deciding if I was dumb or not.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: sub/amp question*



sr20dem0n said:


> *whoa, is it just me or does this make no sense at all? *


i don't get it either


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: sub/amp question*



tekmode said:


> *i don't get it either *












as far as the speakers, if there isn't a spot for it and they tell you to drill holes, than a 6x9 has a good chance of fitting. You're going to have to measure the space you have in there and when you are researching what speakers you want, they will give you a mounting depth value.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: sub/amp question*



tekmode said:


> *i don't get it either *


Damnit!!!!! $%*&
Did I make a mistake again?
Whoops! Sorry for the confusion

Now when I read that, I don't even get what I said!
:balls: :balls:


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

> Then buy an amp that can supply that much power or lesser!
> But remember...the more less the less power!


basically what i gather...

You need to buy an amp that can supply the amount of power to reach the maximum potential for your speakers, but if you can't afford it, it doesn't hurt to go lower...

but remember, if you are going to go lower then max potential, you won't get the full blast that you would a better amp, thus the more less you go, the less power you will have.

...

english, funny language.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

another thought to keep in mind is that you don't want to underpower your speakers to much... if you underpower them and try to crank the volume you have a large potential of blowing the speaker.... 90% of speakers blowing are due to the fact that they were underpowered and not overpowered...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

Underpowering speakers is dangerous. You can damage your amp/head unit as well as the speaker.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

underpowering = distortion/clipping
distortion/clipping = blown speaker
blown speaker = $$$
$$$ = selling your body
selling your body = STD
STD = death

so kids, don't underpower your speakers or you'll die


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *underpowering = distortion/clipping
> distortion/clipping = blown speaker
> blown speaker = $$$
> $$$ = selling your body
> ...


 haha awesome


----------

